
The meaning of life in a world without work - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/08/virtual-reality-religion-robots-sapiens-book
======
kolbe
The author is Yuval Noah Harari who also wrote _Homo Deus_ , which is a much
much more in-depth treatment of this very topic. I highly recommend it along
with his previous book _Sapiens_.

